# Cannot get Sharp ar-m237 to work



## cdb5053 (Feb 6, 2014)

This has been an incredibly frustrating endeavor. I had this printer/copier working on this computer until the hdd crashed and I had to install a new hdd. upon re-installing windows and all drivers, this printer will not work. I am using windows 7 32 bit. I'm not computer illiterate, but right now i feel like :banghead:. I've successfully removed the drivers (via printui /s /t2) and tried to let windows update find the correct drivers. It does identify it as a sharp ar-m237, but fails to print anything (when I try to print a test page it just says "print:error" ) I then disabled windows update and tried to manually use the drivers I downloaded from sharp's website and it has the same error... at this point i've been messing with this printer for over 4 hours and pretty lost. I'm using the same exact windows version as previously used. The printer is connected via a usb cable (not parallel to usb). The weird thing is that We have two of those printers at the office, and one is available through our network, and this computer can print to that printer without issue.


----------



## Donthomas1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Have went to printer properties and looked at what port it is trying to use


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree with don thomas. The drivers may be fine but the port (the communications channel) the windows uses to send information to the printer may be knackered (busted).

USB Printing/printers can come with a truck load of issues depending on the make, model, and options they offer. Generally the more options, the more careful you have to be when installing them. Subtle differences in two very similar (or even identical systems) can have one install working perfectly while the other misbehaves badly and requires loving care and cajolling to work properly (been there done it). Some things to note... If you are installing a printer always try to keep it plugged in the same USB port. If you find you have problems and you want to disconnect the printer to re-initialise the connection, always plug it into the same port. Use the drivers that came with the printer on CD, if you don't have them and need to go to a website, try and find the exact printer you have paying particular attention to OS and driver types (pcl ps etc). Some printers (particularly HP office types) are VERY forgving driver wise while most domestic types I have encounterd will hang, draw & quarter you for incorrect driver choice or installation.

Disconnect the printer. From start menu, go to devices and printers. Right click the printer and select printer properties. click the ports tab. The port being used is normally the one at the bottom of the list, though sometimes you have to scroll down one line to see it. It should say USB_001 (though this is not always the case depending on the printer type)

given you have tried everything I sugges you delete this port if you can. If you can't then post again.

reinstall the printer.


----------



## Donthomas1 (Feb 6, 2014)

good call jim i sometimes just think folks know what i know what seems easy for me is not the case for others and vise versa.


----------



## cdb5053 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey guys sorry for the delay, been pretty busy and this project hit the back burner. It is using USB_OO1. Tried deleting and uninstalling and re installing and the same issue presents itself. The USB port works for other peripheral devices, so I don't believe it is the port itself. Anything else you guys can think of that I could try?
Thanks so much for the replies!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there are troubleshooting steps here http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...=YvPjgPlAWNmJcvDaXzb6KQ&bvm=bv.61190604,d.ZG4 it has a part within troubleshooting that links an online manual which suggests checking the driver is correctly installed page 27 part 4 of the online which may be worth checking.


----------



## cdb5053 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Joeten, in my original post I listed the steps I took with installing the drivers. Windows update found "Sharp AR-M237" drivers and installed them, but when I try to print it just says error. So I went to sharp's page and downloaded the drivers they provided for that printer, and I get the same issue. Are there other drivers, or can you specify which drivers I should try installing? The link to the sharp site where I got my most recent drivers is as follows http://www.sharpusa.com/CustomerSupport/ProductDownloads.aspx (searched MFP, ar-m237, driver, microsoft)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I see 2 for windows 32 bit Downloads | Drivers | Manuals | SHARP Customer Support Electronics the method described in the manual should allow you to see what driver if any is installed and if it is not working then you might try the other.


----------



## cdb5053 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response, I have already tried both drivers. Each installed normally (no issues during installation) however neither would allow me to print. Also of note, After testing the first driver I unistalled it (via printui /s /t2), and proceeded to install the next driver. No driver has worked yet.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

did you install the other software from the site have you tried a different usb cable


----------



## cdb5053 (Feb 6, 2014)

I tried to install the software as well, but it was just a status monitor. I thought about using a different USB cable, but that cable allows the computer to identify the printer. Also, It's about 15' from printer to computer, so I'd have to buy a new cable to test it out, which is what I might do if I can't figure anything else out.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I am trying to find info on this printer but not much of any use is out there, as for the driver I'm guessing the splc is the one Downloads | Drivers | Manuals | SHARP Customer Support Electronics 
see if revo will remove the driver then try again with the install Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems
This might work better for removal Driver Sweeper Download


----------



## cdb5053 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks again for the information. I'll try using driver sweeper in safe mode to remove the drives and reinstalling the splc driver.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think it should be the right one, but was going by the one on the last link page it showed for both 32bit and 64 bit.


----------



## cdb5053 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just checked out the driver sweeper, and it is only a display driver remover now, So i'll try the other program.


----------

